#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Popular Games Review >  >  Pillars Of Eternity II: Deadfire - "All aboard Baldur's Frigate"

## Assassin

Pirates of Eternity II DeadFire is a Pirate RPG developed by Obsidian for PC with a fascinating, history-rich setting, high-seas spins on classic RPG tropes, an intricate faction system and some fun characters. Even though many interesting characters and stories don't get much room to breathe, short main quest, ship-to-ship combat is lacking and the game spreads itself too thin are consider to dislike the game. It will give you 80 hours gamplay to completed the full main quest and most side quests.

*Pirates of Eternity II DeadFire: Trailer
*

----------

